# Tarpon guide ????



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Could anyone recommend a guide ? I am wanting to take my 10 year old son Tarpon fishing. He is a real trooper when it comes to fishing. Texas coast only please. thanks


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Try Capt. James Plaag and the group at Silver King Adventures. They generally have a pretty good feel for the fish, when they are off Galveston.


----------



## BULLRED (Nov 5, 2004)

Jim Leavelle is a great guide and a great person.Although I did hear that he got out of the guiding business.May be just a rumor,I don't know.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

BULLRED said:


> Jim Leavelle is a great guide and a great person.Although I did hear that he got out of the guiding business.May be just a rumor,I don't know.


Jim has retired and moved to Corpus Christ to go into the concrete business. We'll miss Jim.


----------



## wascoach (Sep 17, 2004)

Agree with Animal Chris - try the boys at Silver King. Jim Leavelle is gone but not forgotten and we all hope that somebody picks up the torch and carries on the Texas Tarpon ProAm touranment that Jim headed for the past several years. If the tournament is held again this summer, be sure to book a guide or find a friend with a boat and get involved - you son will love it and even if you don't catch ol' silversides you will have a great time and, maybe, catch some of the great door prizes the ProAm has had in the past. I have 2 TLD 25 reels and a great Cut Rate rod I won there the past two years.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Guide*

Did Mike Williams retire?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Capt. Mike is not retired. He e-mailed me this morning because he had heard somebody asked about him. His is still running trips almost every day and had the best tarpon season he has had in three years. He said he'd be out in the Alley every day next year.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

*Mike Williams*

This is the guide I was thinking someone would recommend. He seems to have been in business a long time. Just wondering if he would be good for a father son trip? anyone??


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

*Capt. Mike....*

It seems like Mike might have some reservations about taking kids on tarpon trips, but I don't want to speak for him. The best thing to do would be to call him and talk to him about it. His number is on his web site......

http://texastarponguides.com/


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*Capt. Mike*

I have fished with Capt. Mike Williams about 4 or 5 times and all I can say is that everytime we fished with him we were tired out by the end of the day from catching fish! He is the best guide I have ever hired. His March Black Drum trip is a great trip for the kids, lots of really big fish. When we went Tarpon fishing with him we accidentally caught some big sharks so I guess it could be dangerous for the kiddoes. His Sept. trips are awesome!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Sound like Capt. Lowtide (on this forum) has got the tarpon thing down , but I dont know his schedule.
There is problaly no way a ten yr old can handle a Texas tarpon.
Most are over a hundred pounds, the small ones live else were.
I've only caught four and all were 120 plus the biggest pushing 200.
Shortest fight was 25 minutes, longest was 1hr and 45 minutes.
A little tough for a young boy, but he might be up for the job if dad helps out.
Good Luck
I hear there are lots in south texas around the jetties around the 20 to 50 lb range. Port Isabell Jetties


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Tarpon*

Robbie Mielsch, with silver king adventures usually does pretty well hookin up with tarpon.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*10 year old boy and tarpon*

Shouldn't be a problem! Last year my 10 year old, Sterling caught and released several bull sharks up to 150 lbs, as well as jumping some tarpon on lures. He used 30 lb stand up tackle with appropriate drag settings and a little help from the boat. Seeing the look on a kids face when that big a fish is brought along side a boat is priceless. That look has fueled my passion for guiding, for both children and adults.

Last year I saw my first school of tarpon on April 28, while drifting for bull sharks in Matagorda bay. The sight of fifty something 100+ pound fish directly off the port bow will really shake you up, especially if you were not expecting it. I'm hoping this season will kick-off by the full moon of May. For more on the PO'C fishery or trip information, feel free to contact me- Curtiss.

Curtiss Cash
Lowtide Guide Service 
361-564-7032


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

I kept my boat at Palacios from 1998 till 2000 and over those three years I fished Matty pretty hard. I fished an average of twice a week and anytime I couldn't get out the jetties to go offshore I worked the lower end of the bay. I looked and looked for Tarpon and also for Triple Tail. Never saw a single one of either. I did see a couple of Snook at the base of the Jetty once though.

Do you ever get any TripleTail? I know they were in the bay, because I talked to guys at the cleaning tables with them. I tried and tried for them and never saw one. Got a few offshore, but not in the bay. Actually, the Triple Tails I saw come out of the bay were much bigger than the ones I catch offshore.


----------



## Scott G (May 24, 2004)

*Triple Tail*

I saw one about 8-9 lbs this year under a mat of floating grass.

Check the crab pot bouys, if there's one on one, there's likely one on every one.
Scott


----------



## CaptBill (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey farmer Jim,
This is Lynn .. Bill was telling me last summer he saw alot around grass out about 55 miles outta freeport. they were kind of skiddish for his group. But, he took out me and daughter one trip we went to just mess around playing with nature and anne was throwing shrimp to them they would take them and then move alittle closer to the boat they were pretty good size as i remember.. Kinds ugly fish to us it is cool how they float out there I had never seen one before..
Bill was busy doing something and he turned around to see what we were doing and we were feeding them course her and I feed everything makes him upset hahaha..
He tried to float a line out but, they never would take it pretty smart fish to me hahaha.. I do know they loved that shrimp
Lynn


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Capt. Lowtide, I have been away from the board for awhile. I will call you soon. My son is small for 10, but with our help and his hard head we could have a good time.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I've only caught and released one tarpon in my life but it was 7' 140 lbr.....after fighting it for an hour and a half...i crawled into the bottom of the boat and went into the fetal position....my entire body was cramping....i think a 10 year old might need dad's help...but then again your talking to a guy who has only caught one.


----------

